# What happened to Raleigh Dynatec



## lakes road sheep (Mar 19, 2007)

I have a Raleigh Dyna tech bike that I used to race on back when I was younger. They were supposed to be ultra high tec (large cast lugs and all the tubes glued in place). Rumours had it that the joining process gave greater strength and a more forgiving ride. I used to love riding that bike but when I moved over to California the bottom bracket came unglued from the seat tube rendering the thing useless. I havent had the heart to throw it away but I got to wondering if any of these bikes survived ?
Anyone still have a working Raleigh Dyna tech ?
Pictures please.


----------



## lakes road sheep (Mar 19, 2007)

Here are some pictures of mine:









very beefy head tube for the day










Mono rear end was also a bit different for raleigh at the time










Tubeset was a partnership with Reynolds but i dont know what the numbers mean


----------



## darmtb (Jul 23, 2008)

My Titanium Solaris ('92 model, but bought in '95 as a new old stock frame and forks) was still been used ( off -road trails) until last week.
Then this happened :eekster: 









Still, she had a good innings, but I'll miss it, she was a fantastic handler :sad:


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

The frames look a lot like a Technium. I didn't know Raleigh glued any other kind of materials.


----------



## darmtb (Jul 23, 2008)

As far as I know, they did in order over the few years Raleigh U.K built them,
Steel, Aluminium, and Titanium versions.
There was also a limited run of 50 Metal Matrix Composite (MMC) ones, called 'Decade' in a raspberry metallic colour.
A friend had one stolen  

I know there were two titanium versions, mine one was the 3 titanium main tubes with steel cro-mo seat and chainstays,
and the other version had the same main tubes, but titanium chainstays and cro-mo seatstays.
I think the Decade MMC had the titanium c/s and MMC seatstays, which made it 3.5 lbs frame weight in 1993/94 !!


----------



## amber1 (Mar 14, 2010)

hi i have a 1992 solaris that is in working condition , but i need some new forks (rock shoxs) and cant seem to get any, i was wondering if you know of any where i can get some, as i love this bike its brilliant and really miss riding it! thanx


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*ouch*



darmtb said:


> My Titanium Solaris ('92 model, but bought in '95 as a new old stock frame and forks) was still been used ( off -road trails) until last week.
> Then this happened :eekster:
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, darn lucky the top tube didn't snap as well. Looks like you probably walked away intact 

duh...just noticed how old this post was....senility attack again


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*yes...*



amber1 said:


> hi i have a 1992 solaris that is in working condition , but i need some new forks (rock shoxs) and cant seem to get any, i was wondering if you know of any where i can get some, as i love this bike its brilliant and really miss riding it! thanx


Local Bike Shop (LBS), Craigslist, Ebay......do some searches, they aren't hard to find. If you don't know what to look for start at your LBS.


----------



## darmtb (Jul 23, 2008)

da'HOOV said:


> Wow, darn lucky the top tube didn't snap as well. Looks like you probably walked away intact
> 
> duh...just noticed how old this post was....senility attack again


I was lucky alright, it failed while going on steady uphill climb and the top bent at the seatpost tube. 
3 minutes later I would have been on a long, fast, rocklined downhill :eekster:

@amber1 any decent 80mm travel ( no longer than 100mm, mind) fork will work nicely on a Solaris.
I'd go with either a Fox Float or Vanilla forx.


----------



## amber1 (Mar 14, 2010)

i still have the original none adjustable oil/air forks, the ones where you pumped them up with a small needle, that you put in through the rubber seal, i rather liked them, do you know if they are repairable or if i can get a kit to repair the seals?
thanx for the info on the forks, i was told before not to go over 100mm so i will deffinately make sure i wont!


----------



## darmtb (Jul 23, 2008)

Give TF tuned forks a shout, if anyone in U.K has the parts, he will.


----------



## amber1 (Mar 14, 2010)

cheers thanks alot:thumbsup:


----------

